# Irland und Zander ??



## saschuh (29. April 2005)

Hallo ,

ich war schon einige male in Irland . Dort befische ich den Shannon und seine Seen . Mein Zielfisch ist der Hecht . 
Ich weiss , dass es in diesem Flußsystem keine Zander gibt und auch nicht eingesetzt werden . 
Nun meine Frage : Gibt es in ganz Irland keine Zander , oder kennt Ihr einen See in dem Zander vorkommen ?

PETRI HEIL ,
SASCHUH .


----------



## BigEarn (29. April 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es dort keine Zander. Gäbe es sie in einigen Gewässern hätte sich die Population sicherlich auch über Jahre auf andere Seen und das Flussystem des Shannon ausgedehnt. 
Da die Iren schon den Hechten gegenüber teils sehr zwiegespalten gegenüberstehen, da diese einerseits sicher den (Angel-)Tourismus fördern,  aber andererseits die geliebten Forellen futtern (was die Iren auch gerne machen  ), denke ich kaum, dass sie an einer zusätzlichen Zanderpopulation in ihren Gewässern interessiert sein werden.  
Ich persönlich vermisse den Zander auch nicht wirklich, wenn ich in Irland bin. Trutten, Hechte, Hochseefischen...mehr brauch ich da nicht. Vor allem keine irische  Zanderkant. :q


----------



## Pikefisher (29. April 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*



			
				saschuh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> ich war schon einige male in Irland . Dort befische ich den Shannon und seine Seen . Mein Zielfisch ist der Hecht .
> Ich weiss , dass es in diesem Flußsystem keine Zander gibt und auch nicht eingesetzt werden .
> ...


 

Hallo Sascha (Saschu),

so trifft man sich wieder, wir kennen uns aus einem anderen Forum (ich sage nur GARFIELD)|wavey: .


In Irland gibts tatsächlich keine Zander. Zumindest so hatte ich es vor einigen Jahren in einer Broschüre gelesen. Werde mich aber in 14 Tagen persönlich davon überzeugen:q . 

Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher



*

*





*

http://www.angelreisen-online.info/service.html*


----------



## saschuh (29. April 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Hi ,

danke für die Informationen .

Hallo Pikefisher  #h , schön Dich hier zu treffen .
Obwohl ich erst über Ostern in Irland war , kann ich es kaum noch bis zum zum 11.06 erwarten . Du kannst ja dann vorher berichten , wie es bei Euch geklappt hat .
Falls wir uns nicht mehr im Forum treffen , wünsche ich Dir und deiner Crew einen schönen Urlaub und PETRI HEIL  #6 

Bis dann ,
Sascha .


----------



## Breamhunter (30. April 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Ich habe auch mal gelesen, daß es in Irland keine Karpfen geben soll #c


----------



## The_Duke (30. April 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch mal gelesen, daß es in Irland keine Karpfen geben soll #c



Doch...die gibt es, aber nur sehr vereinzelt in kleinen Populationen.
In der Nähe von Killshandra (Caven-Seenplatte) gibt es zumindest einen kleinen See, wo Karpfen vorkommen und ich habe sie sogar selbst unter der Wasseroberfläche ziehen sehen.
Unser Guide meinte aber, daß bei maximal 10-12 Pfund das Ende erreicht wäre  #c und im weiten Umkreis dies das einzige Gewässer mit Karpfen wäre


----------



## schabau (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Hallo saschuh,

es gibt hier in Irland keine Zander. Warum auch?
In einem Land wo Lachs, Meerforelle und Brown Trout im Überfluss vorkommen, da fragt kein Mensch nach Barsch, Zander & Co.!

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Pikefisher (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*



			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo saschuh,
> 
> es gibt hier in Irland keine Zander. Warum auch?
> In einem Land wo Lachs, Meerforelle und Brown Trout im Überfluss vorkommen, da fragt kein Mensch nach Barsch, Zander & Co.!
> ...


 

Hallo Schabau,

und ob ich z.B. nach Barschen frage. Die kommen relativ häufig vor und schmecken dazu noch gut. Und z.B. zum Angeln mit totem Köderfisch ist mir ein Barsch auch recht, sofern es nirgends einen Laden mit Shrimps gibt.#: 

Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher


*

*



*

*


----------



## schabau (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

@Pikefisher,

habe bei meiner Bemerkung die Gastangler aus Deutschland, Österreich, der Schweiz (die lieben ja bekanntlich auch das Egli-Filet) und vielen anderen europäischen Ländern mal außen vor gelassen.
Denn die Frage nach Zander(besatz) oder Barsch oder gar Karpfen ist zunächst einmal die Sache der in Irland heimischen Fischer und deren Organisationen, und die halten nicht sehr viel von den genannten Fischarten.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Pikefisher (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Hallo Schabau,


da hast du vollkommen Recht. Die Einheimischen Iren halten wirklich nicht viel davon. Denen ist die Forelle oder der Lachs auch viel mal lieber als der Hecht.

Warum wohl? #c 

Schöne Grüsse
Pikefisher


----------



## Jetblack (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

Abgesehen von den fragwürdigen anglerischen "Vorzügen" durch den Besatz von Karpfen, Zander, etc - sollte man als Angler meiner Meinung nach froh sein, wenn in Irland nicht die Fehler wiederholt werden, die mit dem Besatz von nicht heimischen Arten weltweit gemacht wurden. Freut Euch über eine halbwegs unbeeinflußte Fisch Fauna und genießt Irland für das was es ist und WIE es ist! ..zum Karpfen, Zander und Barsch (und was weis ich nicht) angeln fahrt dann woanders hin


----------



## BigEarn (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Irland und Zander ??*

|good: |good: |good: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------

